# Space between mounted TV and entertainment Center



## BeaglesBuddy (May 26, 2011)

Hello,
I recently installed an entertainment center and the TV had to be mounted a bit higher to make room for my in-wall center speaker. 

Picture: http://tinypic.com/r/2irxjrq/7

52 inch tv
Theres about 6-8 inches between the entertainment center and the tv. I dont know if we're just not used to it yet but the empty space looks a little awkward in our living room. Any ideas of what we can put on the entertainment center to make it look better?

Jeff


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe two pair of awesome bookends for your DVDs.


----------



## BeaglesBuddy (May 26, 2011)

Blondesense said:


> Maybe two pair of awesome bookends for your DVDs.


Hadn't though about that. Pretty good idea.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Just my opinion, it really doesn't look out of place to me, with the speaker below the screen it looks like it is supposed to be like it is. If you want you can do like Mdaniels said and build a mantel top just under the screen and fill in the way you wish between the two tops.


----------

